

NASA hands space enthusiasts the keys to a 1970s-era spacecraft - ghosh
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/05/nasa-hands-space-enthusiasts-the-keys-to-a-1970s-era-spacecraft/

======
ColinWright
Significant discussion on an earlier discussion of a different article on the
same question:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7772405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7772405)

